
Practical guide to hyperparameters search for deep learning models - ReDeiPirati
https://blog.floydhub.com/guide-to-hyperparameters-search-for-deep-learning-models/
======
blackbear_
Just an introduction to standard hyperparameter optimization algorithms,
nothing specific to deep learning.

In fact, the methods mentioned are _not_ practical for deep learning since
fitting the model can take days or weeks, unless you have a "few" GPUs at your
disposal.

------
visarga
It's a nice intro.

"Babysitting" \- for manual tuning strategy - funny.

